# Any help? Just got a 1970 GTO but do the #s match?



## shawnmid (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not sure what to make of this as the numbers I pulled from the front of the block do not match the VIN or the Cowl Tag. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The numbers on the front of the block are the unit number. It will not match anything but the unit# in your PHS doc. Check for the block casting number by the firewall next to the #8 cylinder. See highlight:
YS A-body 70 400 350 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 *9799914* 2 GTO
That same year they had that motor in a F body, Firebird.
YS F-body 70 400 330 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 *9799914* 2 

If it's anything but that number, it didn't come out of a GTO/Firebird.
If your motor does match the block casting # above, check for the vin stamped on the passenger side next to the timing cover. The last 6 digits should match the last 6 digits of the vin on the car.


----------

